

50% US green card holders want to return home - known
http://www.rediff.com/business/slide-show/slide-show-1-why-50-pc-us-green-card-holders-want-to-return-home/20110504.htm

======
mooism2
Note: 50% of US green card holders of Indian origin. Not the same thing.

~~~
known
True

